# DEA: Marijuana Homegrows Are The New Meth Houses



## burnin1 (Jul 27, 2016)

From marijuana.com

DEA: Marijuana Homegrows Are The New Meth Houses 







By Tom Angell on July 26, 2016 

Colorados laws allowing medical and recreational cannabis have led to a proliferation of large-scale marijuana grow operations in hundreds of homes throughout the state, says a new Intelligence Report from the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA).

Much like the meth houses of the 1990s, many of these homes may ultimately be rendered uninhabitable, DEA claims.

Homegrown marijuana presents potential risk to the occupants, homeowners, and neighbors of these residences, as well as to first responders who are called to them, the short, four-page report argues. Marijuana grows often cause extensive damage to the houses where they are maintained and are increasingly the causes of house fires, blown electrical transformers, and environmental damage.

And local police often receive numerous calls from neighbors about marijuana grow houses, DEA says. Common complaints include strong odors, excessive noise from industrial air-conditioning units, blown electrical transformers, and heavy vehicle traffic.

Legalization advocates took strong exception to the claims.

Colorados laws have shifted the vast majority of marijuana growing out of homes and into tightly controlled facilities, Mason Tvert of the Marijuana Policy Project (MPP) told Marijuana.com in an email. If an adult is doing it privately and in accordance with state laws, it is no more dangerous than an adult brewing his or her own beer.

Paul Armentano of the National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws (NORML), added, The DEAs Flat Earth position toward marijuana is out of step with public and scientific consensus.

He said that polls show that an increasing majority of Americans support alternatives to criminalization but the DEA continues to rely on outdated and ineffective scare-tactics that contribute nothing productive to this ongoing, important nationwide narrative.

In the report, DEA attempts to spell out what it sees as the dangers of marijuana homegrow operations:
Colorado homes where marijuana is grown often sustain extensive structural damage. Moisture, condensation, and molds spread throughout the residence. Growers often cut holes in floors and exterior walls in order to install ventilation tubes. Growers often tamper with electrical systems in order to supply multiple high-power grow lights and industrial air-conditioning units. These alterations are often done by tenant growers with little regard for fire risk or the homes structural integrity. This is an increasing concern for first responders. 

Altered electrical systems with loose and entangled wires, flammable fertilizers and chemicals, explosive materials such as propane and butane, or holes cut into subfloors for venting all pose clear hazards to firefighters or police officers responding to the residence in an emergency situation.​The agency also argues that the permissiveness of Colorados medical and recreational marijuana laws is exploited by traffickers who operate large marijuana grows that supply out-of-state markets.

The report seems intended to impact the public debate surrounding several marijuana legalization initiatives that voters will see on their ballots this November.

This report should certainly be part of any future discussions of changes or refinements to Colorados marijuana laws, Barbara Roach, Special Agent in Charge of the DEA Denver Field Division, said in a press release.

Though the document was issued on June 22, it doesnt appear to have generated any press coverage yet, perhaps because the comparison of homes where marijuana is grown to meth houses is seen by journalists as too much of a stretch.

These are the types of ridiculous comparisons that led to the DEA becoming perhaps the least credible government agency in America, MPPs Tvert said. They spent decades exaggerating the potential harms of marijuana in order to scare people into keeping it illegal. Now that states are adopting laws making it legal, theyve moved on to exaggerating the potential harms of those laws. Its Reefer Madness 2.0.

Separately, DEA is expected to soon issue a ruling in response to pending petitions to reschedule marijuana.

http://www.marijuana.com/blog/news/2016/07/dea-marijuana-homegrows-are-the-new-meth-houses/


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 27, 2016)

The DEA is behind schedule on their decision to reschedule cannabis and now they put forth stuff like this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2016)

I hate these asshats. Dont get me wrong,,,i dont condone killing cops,,,i just cant stand the basterds.


----------



## Keef (Jul 27, 2016)

That's  the ticket !--Ban indoor grows and severely limit outdoor grows so we have to buy from big pharm !-- Tricky Bastids ain't they ?--- Seems like a union of big pharm and the DEA !-- I don't like it !-- Outlaws we was !--Outlaws we will continue to be !-- Legal as Lettuce or I don't play !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2016)

I just don't understand why the DEA gets to make their own (self-serving) rules and reports.  This is such a big pile of bull--honest to goodness, ventilation holes in subfloors are a hazard?  Heaven forbid they ever have to enter a home that is being remodeled.  I think the DEA needs to get their heads out of their behinds--there is simply NO comparision between a meth house, where just the fumes are toxic and explosive to a house where non-toxic, non-lethal plants are growing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

They know better. Meth is a killer and ppl on it will shoot you in a heartbeat. The houses this **** is made in are Toxic and can kill your butt very quickly. If the toxic fumes dont get you ,,,the crap will blow your *** up when ignited.  Morons are lying basterds and they know it. That **** ruins ppl lives everyday.


----------



## Keef (Jul 28, 2016)

The DEA got a lot of jobs and a budget to justify !-- It is not in thier best interest to have weed legal !--Thier budget would be cut and there would be downsizing !-- They will fight to keep things the way they are !-- They've already been hurt by the free states !-- They don't want that to happen nationally !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

Yep,,,then the assholes would have to get real jobs.


----------



## Keef (Jul 28, 2016)

I didn't know they still had meth houses !-- There's this single bottle process ---I think I better shut up !-- I don't know nothing bout nothing -U can call home and ask my wife !


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

Truth is, ,, most ppl are strung out on Ice nowdays, not meth.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2016)

The DEA has been crying the sky is falling for so long now, that they actually believe it, no matter who tells them  they are wrong.

When are the people going to wake up and say enough is enough?


----------



## Keef (Jul 28, 2016)

Ice saves a step Hopper !-- It is meth amphetamine base !-- It is to meth what Crack is to coke !-- That sh** is on the road to death and I wouldn't touch it !--- No one need protest if a cop shoots a meth head ! --They be totally unpredictable !


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes little brother, ,but there are some good ppl that get hooked on this ****,,and they dont deserve to die. I have seen ppl recover from this addition and are doing great. But there are those that are too far gone to fix and nothing will help. I hate chemicals made by men that kill our young and destroy thier  minds. We knew a very wealthy young lady that was strung out on Ice. She spent thousands on that ****. Now she is clean and a wounderful person. She takes care of 3 Grandchildren. Very pretty lady who had to have all her teeth replaced because of that nasty crap.
By the way you would have never looked at her and believed she was a ICE user.


----------



## Keef (Jul 28, 2016)

I recovered from a 7 year morphine addiction so I feel ya Hopper !-- U know how people are when they been strung out without sleep for a week?  They get crazy and dangerous to themselves and others ! --Trying to arrest someone in that state is never  easy !--They gonna fight U !--


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

Exactly why these freaking Pigs want to spend their time on Potheads instead of the dangerous *** ppl on chemicals.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 29, 2016)

hey DEA.. homegrowing has been about for decades. *millennia? 
it's not a new anything.



> Colorado&#8217;s laws have shifted the vast majority of marijuana growing out of homes and into tightly controlled facilities


so depressing to read  
i hate that. they're aiming for that in canada too, i know it. gonna make it legal, but not to grow. 
all their talk about restricting access, makes me nervous.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 30, 2016)

The DEA itself is not needed anymore. All those agents could be put on the streets. Maybe save a few lives that way. It is time for the DEA to loose government money. My tax dollar shouldn't pay for an ignorent ******* that wants my plants. Then the schedule change is pushed down the road. Not surprising. These wanna be soldiers want to fight the nancey regan drug policies. Time they found the internet. Learned a little something about the all mighty plant. 

I will never consider a DEA agent as a cop. They are the cancer of this land. Change is here. They just don't see it.

I wish when we vote in november. We could vote to defund the DEA. All that money going to our dept. I can't imagine the millions wasted here. Put it on them. Make them to only run on donations if they want to run. That will open there eyes up.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 30, 2016)

Ignorance. Almost the worst character flaw you can have and not even know it.


----------



## sopappy (Jul 30, 2016)

kaotik said:


> hey DEA.. homegrowing has been about for decades. *millennia?
> it's not a new anything.
> 
> 
> ...



Ont liberals, fed liberals and their buddies are all lining up at the trough,
it's the next big thing since green energy,
they're all about green alright

oops, sorry, thought I was on twitter there haha drugs


----------



## sopappy (Jul 30, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I just don't understand why the DEA gets to make their own (self-serving) rules and reports.  This is such a big pile of bull--honest to goodness, ventilation holes in subfloors are a hazard?  Heaven forbid they ever have to enter a home that is being remodeled.  I think the DEA needs to get their heads out of their behinds--there is simply NO comparision between a meth house, where just the fumes are toxic and explosive to a house where non-toxic, non-lethal plants are growing.



This reeks of Anslinger all over again. Nothing to do after prohibition ends so he dreams up a new menace.

Liberal rags up here are spinning that nonsense as well. Skip the article and read the first comment. The guy nails it in one paragraph. 
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/opin...-consumers-are-risk/article31205441/comments/ 

View attachment comment.JPG


----------

